# Kioti DK40



## JBA (Feb 19, 2021)

Recently having issues with starting. The starter keeps kicking selinoid out, barely turns over and kicks out. Took starter apart to discover small ball bearing floating inside planetary gear area. Have no idea where it came from. Removed, reassembled, it will now turn over and start but still kicks out on occasion. Any thoughts on this. Don't want to be out in the back 40 and have it not restarting. Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi there JBA,
Welcome to the forum. Are the gears damaged at all? Any missing teeth or are the teeth rounded off?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Was the bearing you found in the Bendix or the starter?


----------

